# Any Civil Service experts out there??



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

Hello I was referred to this message board to see if anybody could answer my question or point me in the right direction. 

The Department that I claimed residency on the last exam was (is) hiring a new PI. Apparently the civil service list is listed and certified in reverse alphabetical order. There was one position open due to somebody leaving. I went through all the hiring procedures. Oral board ect. I had the interview a few weeks ago. I received the letter yesterday stating that the had decided to go with the other candidate with a unanimous vote.

When I went to the Selectmen's office and talked to the Town Manager, she quoted the law chapter 31 sec. 27 and said their hands were tied.

There was 3 cards sent, the person who was number 1 didn't show up and number 2 and 3 went to myself and the other who were tied score of 100% They picked him because his name began with a T and my name starts with an F because the law states they have to pick the person in the order of the certified list or write a detailed reason why the bypassed that person. We both have equal training, degree in CJ, and Basic Academy.
I was told this was the reason it took so long for a decision.

Ok so here's the question, I've been told that I can't appeal this decision because it wasn't a bypass. I was told that this is the way Civil Service does things and it was recommended that I hire a lawyer an attempt to sue civil service because basically I was told I was S.O.L. 

Does this sound right??


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Hmm... pretend Civil Service was not in the picture. You would still be in the same boat; they interviewed two candidates for one position, and after your interviews, decided the other person was a better choice.

Did I miss something? It does not sound like the system screwed you over, they just liked the other person better. Hopefully you took this test, you score well, and get another shot. Use the extra time to gain some more training and experience, so you do not get passed over again!

-Mike


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

I just read your post several more times and now I think I understand what you are saying. The other candidate was chosen simply because his/her name was ahead of yours on the list simply because of the alphabet, correct?

If so... ouch. If you were both equally deserving candidates, I am surprised that the town did not just appoint both of you as PI's, and simply have you be the second one on the list. That gets you a job (someday), and keeps the peace at the same time.

-Mike


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Why the reverse order though?? Sounds like they where trying to and successfully reached who they wanted on the list.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Hmmmm!
So now HRD wants to further regulate hiring by telling town that they should choose canidated based on the spelling of their name? How big is there budget? How much of it could be better used (like for an MSP class, or to prevent PO layoffs)?
[-X 

-Eric


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

DRFREEZE,

Hopefully all the facts are here. If they are, and you want to fight, make sure you talk to a civil service attorney. There are plenty of good ones out there...Off the top of my head, Burke, but expertise is on people already in civil service. The other would be Goldberg, only does labor law, arguably the best in the country. Goldberg is mostly on the lecture circuit, but takes on cases time to time. I'm sure other members of the board can help you out. Good luck...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

That's the first I ever heard of lists going in reverse alphabetical order. I always thought they only go in alphabetical order.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Let me get this straight if my last name is Zeal and I get a 100 on the civil service exam and another canidate's last name is Andrews and he also gets a 100 on the exam and we have equal amount of experience and education. the town is obligated to hire Andrews over me because his name is in alphabetical order? That is wrong first of all and if its true its bull shit!!!! I would have more respect if the selectmen tossed a quarter and called head or tails!!!! 


Mr T must have had more experience points as a PO then Mr F


----------



## Burner1 (Jul 30, 2002)

Let's clarify the alphabetical order. Way back when, I was *tied *for number one on the list. Yes, I was ahead on the list because of my last name began with "B", but that was not a factor. When you sign the list, at least when I did, we *both *had number one to the left of our names. Because we were both number one, they could chose either one of us. In this specific case, we were both hired. The important point here is the ranking number.


----------

